# Judo without the Gi



## TrainHARD (May 14, 2002)

Does anyone here have any thoughts on the effectiveness of Judo throws if your opponent is not wearing a Gi (or heavy coat, etc.)? Is it easy for a Judoka to modify his throwing techniques to throw a guy wearing let's say a tank top?:asian:


----------



## arnisador (May 14, 2002)

We do this in Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu and most of it works surprisingly well; obviously, there are exceptions. Grappling on the ground is a different matter--that's much tougher without the gi to grab onto (it's the sleeves as much as anything else).


----------



## Yari (May 17, 2002)

I don't know what a tank top is, and I havn't tried BJJ. But in our Jujitsu dojo we have what we would call a reaction course: Walking through a course were you get attacked, giving the possibility to defend yourself against anything. We wear normal clothing for the weather that is. Our jujitsu consits of a lot of throws, and they work fine. Some modifications have to be made , but usally it works OK.


/Yari


----------



## jeffbeish (May 24, 2002)

I makes it more interesting to practice Judo without a GI, but when you get through ripping out uke's chest hair, then what? 

I used to have my students do a sort of Sumo contest every now and then.  We would make a big circle using several obi then everyone would remove the GI tops and jump in the ring.  Only two were allowed at one time and whomever was last won the contest.  Many of them would invent way to throw the others with Judo techniques, including methods to grab the opponent.  Let the students find new ways to do Judo and everyone learns from it.


----------



## OldBean (Jul 28, 2002)

My first experience of a Martial art was Judo - I gave it up after a silly injury - I was a fool. I was just wondering at 40 is it too late to learn Judo ? - I am worried about injury/recovery.

That said, the Judo I learned can be applied very easily without a gi - I find side sweeps easy to do and have pulled them off in Wing Chun classes during sparring ! 

In fact I remember pulling one off and being beside myself with delight -  a few minutes my training partner gave me a beating but heh it was worth the look on his face when I pulled it off!


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jul 28, 2002)

Sirs, Ma'ams,
 First of all, Judo is an all age sport   One of the reasons it's the #2 sport in the world. Judo has many techniques not using the Gi, and many more can be modified as such. The Gi is a guide and help, not a set of handcuffs.
My $0.02


----------



## Chiduce (Aug 5, 2002)

We use the same type of system as Yari in our attack and throw drills. You are attacked from the side, front, rear, etc,. Walked-by, jogged-by, bumped into, etc,. Street clothing, jogging wear, etc, is used. We differ a bit by our concentration on strike, choking, strangling, and combination strike-strangle, vise-versa, etc, etc,... throwing. 
Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------

